# Question about first gen iphone, unlocking..



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm hoping maybe someone here might know the answer or send us in the right direction.

My son has a hand me down first gen iphone that we unlocked way back when, so that he could use it with out having a data plan.  We've been doing it this way for two years and he's been very good with no data charges at all.  Well, last weekend.. he sorta, kinda forgot that it was in his pocket as he jumped into the lake off the boat for a swim.  Phone is dead.  So, we pieced together working parts from it with my old first gen that had a cracked digitizer.  We've gotten it up and running, but now we can't find the right program to unlock it.  Its updated to the 3.1.3, and all of the unlocking programs we've tried so far are the wrong ones.  We are trying to get him through a few months till my husband can upgrade and he will get his hand me down, unlocked 3g to use.  (basically, I don't want to get locked into another two year contract and I don't want to pay for another data plan when he doesn't need it.  He strictly uses wifi)

Anyway, I thought it was worth a shot asking here (since we point each other in the direction of the hacks for the kindle on the other threads), hopping someone might know what we need to do to make it work this time.  I think my husband used blackrain the last time he unlocked it, but he re-downloaded the version that said it would work, and it does not work.

Any help will be greatly greatly greatly appreciated.

Valeri


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm pretty sure there's no unlock for the baseband included in either 3.1.3 or 4.0 yet.  You can jailbreak and hacktivate it, so it acts like an iPod Touch.  But then he'll need a dumb phone for making calls with.


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

Thats what we were worried about.  I found a site that said the baseband was only changed for the 3g and 3gs, but we haven't been able to get the unlock to work so I'm afraid you are probably right and they are probably wrong.  Think hubby is gonna try one more time before we give up and maybe go get a cheap phone for him.  Silly thing was, it was jailbroke before hubby did a full restore on it.  Had it left it alone, we could have had this all finished with my son playing away on an unlocked phone days ago!  LOL  Oh well!  At least we had a back up that was fixable to begin with.


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

Well we think we got it working.  But, cell service has been terrible tonight due to storms and our phones don't have signal   But, at least its up and running as an ipod.  Thinking we are gonna have to go pick him up a cheap phone to use for texting and calls anyway.  At least he's got his apps back though


----------

